# Can cat food be frozen?



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

From what I've learned on this forum, it's best to give a mix of high quality cat food. My breeder feeds Purina One. So my thoughts are to originally create a mix of Purina One, CLSFS Lite, Innova, and Solid Gold, getting rid of Purina One eventually. My understanding is that I need to add each of these foods separately and slowly before he's used to the entire mix, correct?
I will have ONE hedgehog and a lot of food, even with purchasing the smallest sized bags. Can you freeze cat food? I'm wondering if I can freeze the extra to keep it fresh, or whether it will be all soggy once it thaws out. 
Anyone else have a different solution?


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, dry food can be frozen so it lasts longer.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

When you thaw, lay it out flat on a paper towel.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Keep in mind that even frozen, you'll want to throw it away once you've had it for around 6 months, I believe. I think even being in the freezer, it'll start losing nutrients after that long. I always put the food in 1-gallon freezer ziplock bags and wrote on the bag what the food was, what the expiration date on the bag was, and the date that I put it in the freezer.


----------

